# Rough Cut by Gary McMahon



## pendragonpress (Aug 22, 2006)

*Rough Cut by Gary McMahon*
(0953859894; £6.99; 140pp)

Introducing the debut novella from a rising star of horror fiction...

Jude, the son of Vanna St Clair - the voluptuous star of a series of            controversial British horror films in the 1970s, who died forgotten            - is offered the opportunity to write her biography, a warts-and-all            expose of the seamy side of the British film industry.

          But this proves no ordinary book, and Vanna is no ordinary subject.
          When Jude discovers the existence of "Charred Image", a            fabled lost film - the last project Vanna worked on with director Derek            Reef, her lover - his life is changed forever. Jude is led on a dark            journey that leads to the Daleside, a brooding derelict mental asylum,            the location where the footage was shot. Only there can he finally lay            his ghosts to rest.

As phantoms tumble off the silver screen, Jude realises that life,            unlike most movies, doesn’t always have a neat and happy ending.

Sometimes the roughest cut is the deepest.
​ 
A paperback original, with an introduction from the acclaimed            editor Gary Fry, and cover design by Vincent              Chong.

To be launched at this FantasyCon.


"Richly atmospheric, it builds on classic terrors              to reveal new ones. Its sense of a haunted landscape is worthy of              the greats." Ramsey Campbell

"McMahon prowls the backstreets of trash cinema              and weird fiction with his own private agenda. His writing is fierce,              intelligent and mood-swingy. Like a signet ring, this story will leave              its mark on you." Joel Lane


----------

